# Pleco with yellow blob?!?!?



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a rubber lips pleco in a 10g tank with about 6 zebra danios and 1 blue ram. I noticed it started growing this yellow cauliflower looking thing on its side fin and a little on its tail. Does anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it?? Thanks

Water specs. 75-78 degrees, Nitrates below 15ppm nitrites 0. ammonia 0. ph around 7.6.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It sounds like a tumor. Unfortunally there is no way to get rid of them other than surgery if you can find a vet willing to give it a try. But on the plus side as long as it dosent affect any major organs they can live for a pretty long time. 

Ill try and find a picture for you that I had taken of one of my fish that had one.


----------



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

thought velvet was more like alot of little spots on them, like a dusting?? almost like ick. 

This thing is almost as big as his whole fin. He doesnts seem to mind or like he's suffering at all?!?! Should I try meds anyway and see what happens??


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

can u provide a picture? was there a wound or anything before it came up yellow but if you could provide a pic that would help alot!


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't had any experience with or seen fish with what you're describing sharkbait, but I have read about this thing called Lymphocystis. Although your fish has the stuff on its fins, in the book I saw it in, it specifically says that a main symptom is "cauliflower-like growths over the body surface." It seemed so unsual that that phrase stuck with me and when I read this post, I thought I might let you know about Lymphocystis, in case you didn't already. Like I said, I don't know anything about how to treat it or what causes it or whether it's contagious or whatever. Fish_doc is the expert, not me. But I don't think it would hurt to look into it. Hope this helps.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

This is a photo of a fish with Lymphocystis

----------------------

Photo of a tumor. Still looking for my photo


----------



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

I will try to provide a pic. The pleco is about 2" and the thing is no bigger than 1/2 a pea. but its yellow and has the look of whats pictured above.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Finally found the photo. Sorry it took so long.


----------

